# String server



## A. S. Hansen (Aug 7, 2007)

I would like to see that in action. Any way of a video being done?


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

works really well,,, spin the wheel,,, spin the wheel :RockOn: one easy spin of the wheel rotates the server 10 to 15 rounds,, takes no - time to serve the single cam mathews with roller gaurds..


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats Really Cool! Someone was definately useing their head!!


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Any chance on providing some details or blueprint?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats awsome ..


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

How do you control the string from twisting while the server is spinning with the arms as long as they are?


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

under 400lbs of tension ive never had a problem with that...


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

What / how did you mount the wheel to the channel with that allows the string to go through the center? I have been looking for a faster way to serve, this would work great and be cheap to make.


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> What / how did you mount the wheel to the channel with that allows the string to go through the center? I have been looking for a faster way to serve, this would work great and be cheap to make.




Looks like he drilled out the center of a threaded rod
with a drill press.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Gotta love it! Simple, so simple.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Oooh I likey. I'm definitely bookmarking this.


----------



## ksm23 (Jun 1, 2002)

to tntone
creative idea, congrat,
suggestion: why not dispense with the b-server, find a way to fix the serving material on the wheel.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

working on a sewing machine motor to mount and control the speed by foot...:thumbs_up.....


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

tntone said:


> HOMEMADE STRING SERVER... FREE STICK OF CHANEL IRON,, BOLT,, NUTTS,, WHEEL FOR HAND TRUCKS,, WORKS GREAT!!!! =



how come i can't view this picture anymore:embara:


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

aussiearcher said:


> how come i can't view this picture anymore:embara:


+1... hadn't seen before and am quite interested!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

TONY repost that pic for us baby!!!!! i wanna see!!! its not a pic of Daniel holding a spool of serving and you wrapping the string around him is it?? LOL


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Gary K said:


> +1... hadn't seen before and am quite interested!


+2 missed it


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

atjunkie said:


> +2 missed it


Yeah dude, don't leave me hang'n


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't see it either.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

dont know what happened..... ill get some more pics on in alittle bit....


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Zirish (Dec 27, 2008)

still interested in seeing a pic of this!!!


----------



## codyhockenbrock (Aug 24, 2012)

Can't see very interested! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodyGabhart (Jan 16, 2017)

Do you have any pictures that you can post? This sounds pretty awesome


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

I been watching this thread. Still no pictures.
Not even a go jump in the lake?


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

I PMd the OP and he was kind enough to send photos. Here you go.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

He used the motor and foot control from an old sewing machine.


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome-thanks for posting those up!!


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Great design! Thanks for sharing


----------

